# Need help!



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hi,

Milo is 6 1/2 m/o now and is very playful. However, today at the dog park he "snapped" at a 4 m/o flat coat retriever and later at a 3 m/o puppy mix. By "snapped" I mean that they were playing (rolling/wrestling (not running)) and the other puppies were growling (playfully) and so was he, but out of nowhere the other puppies started crying and he was on top of them showing his teeth (which he usually does when he plays) and growling in a different way, which to me sounded a bit aggressive. So I pulled them apart, which was kinda difficult, and they were both fine. He hadn't hurt them in any way that was visible nevertheless it is worrisome that this is happening. 

Let me mention that he plays everyday with a 4 m/o polish lowland sheepdog in our building and although she cries because hes a little rough he never gets as bad as he did today. Also, he plays with a 9 m/o Newfoundland (ever since he was 12 w/o) and there are times where he gets kinda rough and is growly and "aggressive" on top of him but nothing really happens cause the other dog is huge, so we just let them figure it out. It happened twice that the Newfoundland didn't like what milo was doing and growled and barked at him and milo did the same but didn't pull away, which was kinda scary cause the newfi can destroy him in 2 seconds if he wanted to. But that is as much as it has gone until today with the incident at the park.

Whenever he barks at other dogs I know he's playing and most of his growls are playful growls. But I don't know what to think of todays problem and how to address it. The first time today i just pulled the appart and had Milo sit for a while before letting him go again. But the second time I pulled him and then pinned him down to the floor to tell him that behavior is not acceptable but I might have done it wrong. 

Lat note: He is not neutered yet. 

Thank you in advance for the help.

Sincerely,

Gabriela


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! He is really good with older dogs as long as theres not a puppy around. But is there is for some reason he goes straight into them. Today there were plenty of other dogs to play with and he picked the young small ones ??? I live in baltimore and haven't seen many other vizslas or gsp but will look into a club! 

thank you again


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Any chance you could vid it so we can see?

First, at 6 months, he's too young for puberty, so this isnt related to that. It CAN be about dominance (which is personality related and not hormonal), and is different than outright aggression (which Id doubt by your description he is). Is he dominant? His playmates are younger, and it could be that he's teaching them when they step out of line, the rules of engagement especially by younger dogs) with alpha are a lot different.

I like how you responded..breaking them up and growling at him and having him sit stay for 5 minutes is a good idea, and having him hang out with older dogs who will teach him is also a good idea.

You


----------



## gabril1 (Jan 20, 2013)

Thank you so much for the replies. He is not dominant with humans at all and submissive with most older dogs (except the newfi I mentioned earlier because he is extremely submissive). I have noticed that if the dog is younger, smaller, or more submissive he will try to be dominant but in any other situation he will not. I will try to get a video its just hard because it break it up fast. He doesn't try to get back at it once I pull him. Its not that he wants to hurt the other dog. He forgets it fast. and I've noticed that despite the yelping of the puppies they come back for more. I'm just worried that he might hurt another puppy because the first time I took him to the part they bit him in the lip and made him bleed and I was extremely worried and I wouldn't anyone to have to be in that position nor I want to be in the other side either. I will look into the vizsla club of maryland and I've seen 2 GSPs around, I'll try to get in contact with them. 

Also, He had stopped peeing inside at all and for the past week its happened twice that he pees a little infront of the elevator or in his friend's house even after he had just gone (like an hr before that). I'm wondering if it can be adolescence kicking in too. He stopped wanting to eat a couple of weeks ago too but recently got better. 

Anyway, theres too much going on  But he's still the most wonderful thing in my life


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Dogs dont respond so much to breed as they do to dominance. So, your dog going after younger and smaller ones is probably a sign of dominance. It often looks more "Aggressive" than it actually is...they usually work it out..but if you see him getting carried away you should intervene. A stern NO and an enforced sit stay of 5 minutes should get the message across.

Also, puberty doesnt happen for another 6 months, this isnt hormonal. A lot of people confuse behavioral issues caused by personality and temperament with biology. Being intact doesnt mean hes necessarily aggressive, there are other factors that come into play here.


----------

